# Dead pedal support broken



## digitalis46613 (May 2, 2015)

My 2008 Rogue SV has a broken dead pedal styrofoam insert and the carpet is mangled from being crushed for so long. Any advice on anything I can do to fix it? I removed all the tiny crushed styrofoam under-support that was in the hole and stacked it with layers of thin rubber mat for now. It's better, but I'm thinking 1" thick foam board, cut, shaved and glued in place to fit in like a puzzle, for the structure. As for the carpet, I have less options. It's ripped all around the place it broke, so I can tape it together, or I can just leave it ripped and cover it up with a high-priced Weathertech mat the covers the whole dead pedal area for further protection.
Any advice or other ideas?


----------

